# A Home for Limia Tridens



## Fishrule912 (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay...so I got two bagfuls of Limia tridens from my local aquarium club since no one else would claim them. I know what a bad thing I did, so no stern responses, please. I got home and put them in my 38g tiger barb (formerly) species only tank and well...it was huge mistake. The poor guys are at the top of the tank, hiding behind the filter tube. One tiger barb looks suspiciously fat. I got the livebearers as rather drab fish but taking a closer look, I see their subtle beauty and would love to save them. Besides, I've always wanted a wild-type livebearer.

So here are my remaining choices.
a) Leave them in the TB tank. Probably not a good choice.
b) Put them in my Neolamprologus multifasciatus tank. Also a species aquarium. Another probably poor option.
c) Put them in my 7.9 gal fluval flora with pencil fish and cherry shrimp. Not a terrible idea, but the tank is a bit too small.
d) Place them in my 55g community. The worst idea; the bala sharks would surely eat them.

...and that's it. I don't have any other aquariums except for two tiny betta tanks. Please reply ASAP, if you think you can help me. Thanks!

EDIT: Maybe I spoke too soon--I only got them last night. They limias are starting to swim out in the open now! They aren't sulking anymore. Still, I'd appreciate replies.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

e. Put them in the 7.9 gallon which is the only tank they won't become lunch. And try to give enough away that they don't become succeptible to stress induced illness from overcrowding.


----------

